# Pump Interrogation



## MAR23723961 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi I'm coding for Pain management and I see doctor had as a procedure: Pump Interrogation what s the correct CPT code for this ?


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 19, 2017)

62367
Electronic analysis of programmable, implanted pump for intrathecal or epidural drug infusion (includes evaluation of reservoir status, alarm status, drug prescription status); without reprogramming or refill


----------

